# Alternative to Maverick ET-73



## seaserpent (Aug 9, 2010)

Is there an alternative to the Maverick ET-73 ?  Seems like alot of people have problems with range. Thanks


----------



## meateater (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a Mav ET-7 but I also have a Weber remote called a Weber Style. Only one probe but a nice little unit.


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 9, 2010)

I have the ET73 and love it.  I hear some complain about the range but I've had 0 problems with mine.  My smoker is in the backyard and often times I'm in the garage on the front of the house.  About 40 feet away and through a couple of walls.  Their customer service gets two big thumbs up from me too.


----------



## smokinthesmc (Aug 10, 2010)

meateater said:


> I have a Mav ET-7 but I also have a Weber remote called a Weber Style. Only one probe but a nice little unit.


I also have both of these, and as my temps go up the weber drags behind 5-10 degrees the higher the temp the more It drags behind. But then again maybe the ET-73 runs hotter I dont know for sure I have only done one smoke with the ET-73 so far. But heads up on my weber it only goes to 199 so your on your own after that.


----------



## erain (Aug 10, 2010)

man, gotta love these posts on thermos...   first off,  IF, there was something to compare to... i would be willing to try a different thermo IF, it had the same features as the ET-73.... ie the programable high AND low temp alerts for the smoker box. this one feature, along with there good customer service in my one time expierience is what really gives this thermo the edge. not to mention the price. like the Dude says i have had no problems with range either either when i am outdoors or in the house or shop thru walls. but..... IF there is another thermo that has the programable high-low at least on one probe let me know, send me a pm or whatever.... i am looking for another thermo and be willing to try some other brand, if not i will not hesitate in getting another ET-73.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 10, 2010)

I have been using a couple of Redi-Checks with good success. Probes haven't died on my and I get good reception from anywhere in the house.


----------



## rw willy (Aug 15, 2010)

I think Redi-check is the Maverick.  My box has ET-73 on the back.  And the redi-check logo on the units


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2010)

What Dude & Erain said,

Plus I have about 1,500 hours on mine----Still the same batteries!

Bear


----------

